# Memphis Belle decals



## DarrellC (Jul 14, 2013)

Kits World Decals 1 72 1 48 B 17S Movie Memphis Belle | eBay
I bought a set of these. I am building the Memphis Belle in 1/48. Anyone want the other decals? Free to the first pm.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

The thread should have been posted in the * I'll Trade U 4 That.* one. So I moved it to the main area of Modelling section.


----------

